# Detector de múltiplos de 5



## Allwars (May 1, 2009)

Buenas, abro este post para comentaros un problemiilla que tengo y a ver si me podéis echar una mano.
La idea es que tengo que realizar un detector de múltiplos de 5 para un trabajo, se supone que los dígitos van entrando de mayor  a menor peso y que cuando se alcance el 5 o cualquier múltiplo el sistema lo indique. Mi intuición me dice que lógicamente se hace mediante biestables y creo mediante autómata de moore o algún sistema similar.

El problema es que estoy bastante perdido a la hora de trabajar con autómatas y que sobre todo no veo que los números múltiplos sigan una determinada serie entonces no me explico como podría hacer el moore pues si los números no siguen un patrón, no se me ocurre como hacerlo.
También dice el enunciado que debe incluirse otra salida simultánea que muestre cuando el número es múltiplo de 3.

Resumiendo, creo que es como el típico problema de detectar tres unos seguidos o algo así pero la verdad es que al no encontrar la relación estoy bastante perdido.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 17, 2009)

Te soluciono los multiplos de 3 (a ver si es por aqui):

Digamos que el digito a evaluar es un digito hex - 4 bits (b0 a b3):

		b3	b2	b1	b0
Entonces, el 1 es	0	0	0	1
y el 9 es		1	0	0	1, etc.

Los multiplos de 3 son:

6			0	1	1	0
12			1	1	0	0
9			1	0	0	1
15			1	1	1	1

Ahora defino la funcion logica "Es multiplo de 3" mediante operadores logicos
booleanos con la notacion del lenguaje C, asi:

Es multiplo de 3 =  (b1&b2) | (b2&b3) | (b0&b3) | (b0&b1&b2&b3)

La anterior ecuacion se puede simplificar si se quiere o implementarla mediante
puertas logicas (CI's). Para los multiplos de 5 se hace de forma similar. Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 17, 2009)

Usted necesita diseñar un convertidor de binario a BCD y asi solo tiene que reconocer los codigos terminados en cero y cinco.

¿De cuantos bits es el digito en binario?


----------



## gbloem1 (Jul 1, 2009)

Puedes usar un CD4017 y usas las salidas 5 y 0 como vàlidas.


----------

